# Cow decoy for Antelope?



## wherdog (Nov 3, 2008)

I was talking to a rancher this summer who said he had some guys using a cow silouette to sneak up to antelope while bowhunting. I don't think he ever saw them. I believe they just told him about it. I am curious as to how well it works. Anybody ever tried this? Is it worth trying? I am pretty skeptical about it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Like anything, sometimes it works, sometimes it dont.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.gooseview.com/gooseview/confidence_cow.htm

And its on sale.

I watched a show were they walked right up to a herd hiding behind horses! I mean they walked up to within 20 yds, worked like a charm!


----------

